# Root Pruning



## Hydrokronics (Nov 7, 2008)

I am hoping somone in this forum might be able to help me with my over growing root issue. I have a waterfarm that is going out of control. it is on about week 6 from seed and already has completly filled the lower res with roots. To the point that they are coming out of the drain tube. I think this will be an issue due to the fact that there is still another minimum of eight weeks to go and thats if i flowered now. I am afraid of it becoming root bound in the system. 

My girls are doing unbelievable and i want to keep it that way. I have heard of root pruning and that it can be done but...... thats it. I know nothing about it *OR* if it will even help. I dont want to hurt them and i dont want to cause stress because the whole idea is to avoid stress from there being no root space. 

If anyone out there knows anything about root pruning and/or thinks i shouldnt do anything and just to let the roots do what they want to do, then please let me know!


~~ Let me know if you want some pics of the craziest root growth i have ever seen ~~


----------



## Roseman (Nov 7, 2008)

I know nothing of root pruning from reading ro studying, but I do have some experience with pruning roots. 
I grow in a 8 gallon tank, 6 gallons of water, BUBBLEPONICS AND DWC. I start with seed int he system. I get an average of half males and half females and at 5 weeks, I start BLOOM or FLOWERING and at about 6 to 7 weeks, I see SEX. Then I have to remove the males and that is a chore and a half, believe me. (I've done this 9 times) 
I jsut get the shears and whack half way betweent eh two plants, pull that male out and then try to clean out any remaining roots that are no longer attached . My females go into shock because I cut a bunch of their roots off too, but the next day, in about 24 hours, they bounce back and do just fine. 
Ont he last 4 grows I did, I remvoed the females and put them in 5 gallon buckets. Again, that menas I cut 25% to half the roots off, and they still do jsut fine after I get themb ack in some deep water, and a day passes by.
I hope this helps you.


----------



## Hydrokronics (Nov 7, 2008)

Roseman said:


> I know nothing of root pruning from reading ro studying, but I do have some experience with pruning roots.


 
Thanks.... I Think. So basicly it can be done but i am hoping more along the lines of tips to pruning the roots and/or ways to prune that would be less damaging then other ways. just like everything, I am sure there is a good way and there is a bad way


----------



## Hydrokronics (Nov 8, 2008)

Someone, Anyone. There has got to be someone out there who has been pruning roots for years or somthing and knows all about it


----------



## DND (Nov 8, 2008)

Really is nothing to it...use sterile, sharp scissors to cut the excess roots off and go about your day. They will grow right back and may need to be repeated a few times.


----------



## Hydrokronics (Nov 8, 2008)

true, how much do you think should be cut at one time. Im just afraid to do harm to the results and or stress to the point of herm. Guess ill find out ~Thanks bro


----------



## DND (Nov 8, 2008)

I wouldn't go crazy, but I have cut off almost all of a plants roots before in DWC because of root rot and had no issues except for slowed growth for a few days. Start with a few inches and see how they react, then you'll know for the next go around. Every strain is different and once you find what's right, document it so that you have it in the future when/if you grow this strain again. GL & YW!


----------



## Resinpro (Nov 9, 2008)

Fill us in on how it turns out.


----------



## Hydrokronics (Nov 9, 2008)

def will. thank you for your help bro +rep


----------



## bikeskill (Nov 9, 2008)

just dont cut the main root to much


----------



## Roseman (Nov 9, 2008)

I have cut off 60%, and still did OK.


----------



## doctorD (Nov 10, 2008)

Yep you can just chop away at it. I have done it many times with no prob.


----------

